# Los parametros T/S no intervienen en el diseno del crossover?



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 24, 2011)

Hola: Si vos tenes el bafle ya construido y ya elegiste los parlantes, para el diseno del crossover los parametros T/S no te interesan para nada, verdad. Solo te importa la respuesta a frecuencia de los parlantes, imagino. Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 24, 2011)

Para calcular bien un crossover necesitas básicamente las respuestas en frecuencia, las frecuencias de resonancia de los transductores, la curva de impedancia y fase, las distorsión armónica (en mayor medida) las otras distorsiones (CSD, intermodulación, etc.)en mucho menor medida y la inductancia. Si querés hacer un crossover genérico pa´safar, con que tengas Re de cada transductor basta, pero por supuesto los resultados van a estar lejos de ser óptimos.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 24, 2011)

Muy amable por tu respuesta. Digamos que, en un transductor, el rango de interes esta entre f1 y f2. Por ejemplo, f1=20Hz, f2=500Hz para un woofer. Hagamos variar f desde f1 hasta f2. Sea Z la impedancia. Puedo decir que sera Re(Z) mucho menor que Im(Z)? Digamos, |Re(Z)| < 0.1 |Im(Z)| si f1 <= f <= f2.


EDITO: dado que |Re(Z)| = Re y  que me decís que con Re basta (genérico), se me ocurre lo de arriba, mas, el que recuerdo que alguien me dijo que en un parlante se comete un error pequeno tomando |Z| = Re.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 24, 2011)

A ver si entiendo, lo que querés plantear es no usar la curva de impedancia no? Si no la usas podes calcular bastante bien el crossover pero seguramente vas a tener que hacer pequeños retoques ya que la simulación no va a ser muy fiel.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 24, 2011)

Voy a plantear la pregunta en otros terminos y debi tal vez haber empezado por ahi. Cuando f va de f1 a f2, la fase varia mucho? Si por ejemplo llega a 90 grados es obvio que no podre reemplazar el parlante por una resistencia, porque eso significaria que, a alguna f, el parlante no es mas que un inductor.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 25, 2011)

Por lo general la fase no varia mucho, pero si hay grandes diferencias de fase entre woofers y tweeters, por eso es importante la curva, tal vez la fase no varia entre f1 y f2, pero en el punto de cruce los dos transductores emiten con una diferencia de fase de 30° o mas ¿me explico? y esa diferencia de fase hacer que el crossover genérico no sirva ya que no tiene en cuenta esto (ni las rupturas en la respuesta en frecuencia, ni la linealidad de los transductores usados, osea... solo sirven para ver si funciona el bafle jaja), como dije antes, podes omitir la curva de impedancia (yo lo he hecho) pero si o si necesitas medir después ya que seguro que vas a tener diferencias con lo calculado.
Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 25, 2011)

Estefanini, encontrastes las curvas en madisound ?
Sds.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 25, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Por lo general la fase no varia mucho, pero si hay grandes diferencias de fase entre woofers y tweeters, por eso es importante la curva, tal vez la fase no varia entre f1 y f2, pero en el punto de cruce los dos transductores emiten con una diferencia de fase de 30° o mas ¿me explico? y esa diferencia de fase hacer que el crossover genérico no sirva ya que no tiene en cuenta esto (ni las rupturas en la respuesta en frecuencia, ni la linealidad de los transductores usados, osea... solo sirven para ver si funciona el bafle jaja), como dije antes, podes omitir la curva de impedancia (yo lo he hecho) pero si o si necesitas medir después ya que seguro que vas a tener diferencias con lo calculado.
> Saludos



Entiendo. Y aprovecho para hacerte otra pregunta. La salida de un amplificador de potencia de audio que valores tipicos de impedancia puede tener? Supongo que si es bueno mucho menor que 1 ohm y que sera independiente de la frecuancia entre 20 y 20000Hz. Gracias por tu amable respuesta.



			
				ehbressan dijo:
			
		

> Estefanini, encontrastes las curvas en madisound ?
> Sds.


 No pero ya me cancheree en otro negocio asi que cuando vuelva a madisound las voy a encontrar, seguro, Ciao.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> ...La salida de un amplificador de potencia de audio que valores tipicos de impedancia puede tener? Supongo que si es bueno mucho menor que 1 ohm y que sera independiente de la frecuancia entre 20 y 20000Hz. Gracias por tu amable respuesta.


La impedancia de salida de un amplificador SI DEPENDE de la frecuencia de salida, y aumenta a medida que aumenta esta frecuencia...básicamente por la reducción de la ganancia de lazo abierto a altas frecuencias.
De todas formas...no se para que te puede servir


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 25, 2011)

Conocimiento por el conocimiento. Ja, ja.


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2011)

Fijate que te puse una en .pdf.
Sds.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 26, 2011)

Me parece barbaro. Sera que soy nuevo aca pero no puedo encontrar tu PDF. Deberia aparecer un enlace dentro de tu post, pero no lo hay.

Los graficos de Madisound no los veo por culpa de mi navegador/sistema operativo. Deberia bootear en Windows pero justo ahora se me descompuso la particion. Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2011)

Enrique, no se para que queres ver los graficos, pero en la pagina de scan speak, de vifa, perrless, SEAS, etc los obtienes. sino en la pagina de zaph (www.zaphaudio.com) tienes una comparativa muy buena de parlantes, medios y tweeters de todas marcas y precios, con todas sus correspondientes gráficas, muy recomendado de leer 

Saludo


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 27, 2011)

Juan, pero entonces todo el mundo  compra sus parlantes por Internet? Pero el que compra dos, esta pagando gastos de envio comparables!

Y las graficas para qué: busco un medios que sea plano de 300 a 3000Hz. Que mejor medio?


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2011)

No entendi lo de que todo el mundo compra parlantes por internet 

Medios planos de 300 a 3000hz hay cientos (literalmente) el problema es encontrar uno que tenga todas las otras distorsiones lo mas bajas posibles (armónica, CSD, intermodulación, etc,,,) y se ajuste al presupuesto. En uno de los links que te pase explico como elegir un parlante o un tweeter, pero bueno, hagamos el ensayo, ya sabemos que buscas un medio, entonces pasemos al siguiente paso ¿cuanto planeas gastar y que uso le vas a dar realmente al mismo (con que otros parlantes-tweeters lo vas a acompañar)?


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 27, 2011)

Hasta u$s250 en el par, pero seria ridiculo que fuera de mucho mayor calidad que el woofer, el cual esta hecho aca, en al epoca en que Turner no habia empezado a importar. Lamentablemente es todo lo que sé del woofer, ademas de que es de 8 ohms y de 12" y que es el OEM del baffle que quiero modificar. Ademas sé que el crossover OEM especificaba una frec inferior de c/o de 500Hz.

El tweeter es un Yamaha JA-0510A, specs inobtenibles, pero se esto: 45mm de diametro, soft dome, y Yamaha lo coloco en  un bafle de dos vias con c/o = 2000Hz y que llega a 20000Hz, que son dos datos para el tweeter Yamaha, no? Ademas es de 4 ohms. 

Entonces ya ves que este es el problema inverso a dados los parlantes construir el bafle. Aqui tengo el bafle y dos parlantes, y necesito el de medios y, logicamente, el crossover. 

No querria abrumarte con datos, pero se me acaba de ocurrir que teniendo unos tweeter de alguna calidad, y pudiendo elegir el medios, por que no invertir algun dinero en el woofer. Ponerlo a la altura del Yamaha seria muy caro? 

Y finalmente esta pregunta. El oido, cuando percibe la distorsion, consciente o inconcientemente, cual de los tres drivers es el mas critico. Mejor: en que zona del espectro es la distorsion total (o de la clase que quieras) mas perceptible por el oido?

PD: no me diste ningun link donde expliques como elegir los parlantes. Ya busque tambien en los destacados y  no encontre nada.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 27, 2011)

Hay cosas que son imperdonables en un buen sistema hi-fi, si no bajan mucho las cajas... bue.. se puede escuchar igual. Agudos irregulares, hasta hay gente que le gusta, pero una gama media "embarrada" es imperdonable, igualmente, podes tener el mejor driver de medios del mundo, que si no lo filtras bien no va a servir de nada...

Por ese dinero puestos en argentina tenes algo de Sb-Acoustics (sb12nrxf25-4). Es lo mejor que hay precio-rendimiento. 

El link que te decía es este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-problemas-acusticos-parte-2-a-50393/


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 28, 2011)

Juan: 

creo que fuiste vos el que me dijo que senbilidad tweeter > sens medio > sens woofer. Asi que: marcha atras. Me decido por medir algunos parametros de l woofer y tweeter antes de elegir el de medios, que ademas me olvide de explicar que es de 8" ! Esto me parece una contrariedad, porque limita mis chances de encontrar el que necesito, ya que veo pocos de 8". Tampoco dije que el baffle es de 50w (uno que encontre recien de 8" era de 250w, no un obstaculo en si, pero talvez mas costoso).

Cuando llegue el momento, para beneficio de los lectores interesados en ayudarme, voy a dar ordenadamnte el conjunto de todos los datos de que disponga. Por el momento me tengo que comprar un microfono para medir la sensibilidad, no es asi? Despues ya vere como consigo el software. O talvez comience por el software, ya que el manual me dira bien que tipo de microfoon necesito.

Asi que el tema de este post es el software. Veo que aqui son aficionados al ARTA. Pero en el mundo del software para cada aplicacion hay cientos de programas que, mal que bien, hacen lo mismo. Yo estoy en un entorno Linux. Vos conoces alguna aplicacion parecida al ARTA pero de Open Source (que goza ademas de la ventaja, en muchos casos de no tener que pornerse [para lectores no portenos, ponerse = pagar]). Ciao.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 28, 2011)

Ahí me mataste Enrique ya que nunca use Linux y no se que programas tienen su versión para el mismo (entra a las pag. webs oficiales y fijate).
Por el tema de la sensibilidad, ojo que siempre se puede hilar mas fino  yo te dije lo anterior para que de 1 no la pifies, pero en la practica podes usar un mid con menos sensibilidad de el woofer (que el tweeter no) ya que san "difracción por borde" nos da unos db´s de regalo que podemos aprovechar (si filtramos bien) para dejar la respuesta en campo lejano (que es donde escuchamos) plana, o con la eq que queramos. Pero ahí si, a medir si o si, ya que la difracción por borde depende 100% del diseño de la caja y es muy difícil de modelar con soft.

Saludos


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 29, 2011)

Mira, Juan, no te preocupes por el software. Ademas, estoy resucitando una maquina con Windows. 

Difraccion por borde... no entiendo del tema pero  se que las aristas son importantes. 

A vos que ves tantos parlantes, decime, es dificil conseguir un 8" de 50W? 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 29, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Mira, Juan, no te preocupes por el software. Ademas, estoy resucitando una maquina con Windows.
> 
> Difraccion por borde... no entiendo del tema pero se que las aristas son importantes.
> 
> ...


 
Es que me pasas muy pocos datos!!! de 8´´ y que aguanten 50w hay cientos, el tema es ¿cuánto queres gastar?¿qué uso le vas a dar?¿cuánta fidelidad buscas? etc.
Parlantes de 8´´ hay desde u$10 hasta u$s1500 o mas... y para todos los usos que te imaginas, desde full range hasta mids, woofers o subwoofers...


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 29, 2011)

Tenes razon. Soy un estupido.  De 8":

(a) 500-5000Hz, 50w <= potencia <= 75W, los demas parametros los que sean, incluidos money, hay?
(b) 500-3000Hz, 50w <= potencia <= 75w, idem, hay?

Bueno, dentro de poco ya me avoco a las mediciones, y vere si los dejo un poco en paz. Aunque ya veo que, como no las hice nunca, empezare de nuevo; pero esta vez con otro tema. Por ejemplo, tengo que comprar un tripode para el microfono? Gracias por la paciencia.


----------



## juanfilas (Ago 29, 2011)

Para esos rangos de frecuencia te conviene un 4´´ a lo sumo 5´´, un 7´´ sube con muchísima suerte a 2500hz... (hablando con distorsiones bajas de todos los tipos).


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Ago 29, 2011)

Pero vamos a ver. Yo coloque una regla y medi el diametro exterior de la campana, carcaza o como se llame  del parlante. Obtuve 20.4mm (= 20.4 / 2.54 = 8.03"). Ahora bien, el material del cono, forma una pieza que, vista de frente, tiene un diametro de 18.2mm (= 18.2 / 2.54 =7.16"). Pero ese material, hacia el borde forma un fuelle circular que, si lo descuento, me queda solo la superficie lisa del cono, cuyo diametro es 15.6mm (6.14"). Vale decir que el cono tiene una doble suspension: un disco proximo a la bobina, en forma de fuelle circular, y el mismo "cono" que, por su borde exterior, se pliega formando un fuelle tambien.

Ya se. Mandame una fotografia. Si la necesitas pido una camara. Ademas hay que ver que unidades se usaron. Como fue fabricado bajo especificacion, las unidades bien pudieron ser metricas. Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 2, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Me parece barbaro. Sera que soy nuevo aca pero no puedo encontrar tu PDF. Deberia aparecer un enlace dentro de tu post, pero no lo hay.
> 
> Los graficos de Madisound no los veo por culpa de mi navegador/sistema operativo. Deberia bootear en Windows pero justo ahora se me descompuso la particion. Saludos.



No lo estas viendo, ya que el link està puesto, y por lo menos yo, lo veo.
Juan te dio otras opciones.
Sds.


----------



## RaulFernando (Abr 6, 2012)

Permitime hacerte una pregunta: Un gran amigo mio, Enrique Stefanini, era Gerente Técnico de Turner. Su hijo también se llamaba Enrique Stefanini. Ambos con conocimento de Audio. ¿Es una gran casualidad que tu nombre es el mismo, o sos uno de ellos?
Mi nombre es Raúl D'Amico. Si tenés relación con ellos, por favor respondéme, sino ignorá y perdoná mi intrusión. Yo también tengo conocimiento acerca de audio, puede que pueda colaborar con mis comentarios.


----------

